# New Egyptian Tortoises



## Central Scotland Reptiles

Really pleased to welcome these two male Egyptian Tortoises into my care.

These boys are 22 years old and will add some much needed genetic diversity to my group.

They will complete a period of 6 months in quarantine before being introduced to the ladies.


----------

